# Breakfast/ brunch fatty



## remsr (Oct 9, 2017)

This was my first fatty.


I have made stuffed meatloaf and have a pretty good recipe for one, but fatties are a bit different.


This one started with 2 pounds of Jimmy Deen maple sausage flatened out in a 2 gallon zip lock plastic bag then I cut along the edges of the bag and peeled the top layer of the bag back to expose the sausage, this was  followed by a coat of sugar maple rub over the sausage.


Then a pound or more of chopped, smoked spair rib trimmings that I generally use in my backed beans. These I mixed with fried onions and chopped fried Home made apple bacon.

Next  I spread this eavenly over the sausage and sugar maple rub.

 Then I chopped a large onion and 3 large cloves of garlic and a half pound of sliced Cajun sausage seasoned them with Grub Rub and sugar maple rub and fried them until the onions were clear and spread them over the rib trimmings and bacon mixture.

Then I covered everything with provolone and cheddar cheese and rolled it up in the zip lock bag.

Next weaved a pound of apple smoked bacon on a sheet of wax paper.

Then I seasons the rolled fatty with grub rub and carefully trenfered it on to the bacon weave and rolled the bacon around the fatty.

Then  I liberally dusted the whole fatty with Jeff’s naked rub and started my MES 40” set for 275 to crisp that bacon. I used a compilation blend of pellets in my pellet tray it was done in 21/2 hrs. And turned out fantastic.

sorry I don’t know how to down load pictures with this new sight.

Randy,


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

remsr said:


> This was my first fatty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Randy
 Sounds like a very good fatty, and large. What happened to the even statements?


Chris


----------



## remsr (Oct 12, 2017)

I don’t know what happened I couldn’t figure out how to get rid of all those numbers. This new form is not easy for me to navigate. I couldn’t figure out how to add pictures, but yes it was big.


----------



## sauced (Oct 12, 2017)

Sounds like a great fatty!! Too bad no pics


----------



## remsr (Oct 13, 2017)

Yah New forum can’t find the pictures on my phone.

Randy,


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

I can down load a picture that Ai have already posted but I can’t select a new picture from my library. I have no idea of what s url is. This fourm is just not working for me. 

Randy, 
PS if things work the way they have been I won’t get an answer to this post.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 14, 2017)

remsr said:


> I can down load a picture that Ai have already posted but I can’t select a new picture from my library. I have no idea of what s url is. This fourm is just not working for me.
> 
> Randy,
> PS if things work the way they have been I won’t get an answer to this post.



You trying to upload from  a pc or a phone ?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey Randy.  That sounds like a delicious fatty.  And HUGE!!!
Just the description is worth a POINT!!
It's really too bad you can't get your pics to load.  I'd love to see them.  I just started a new thread and it took me 20 mins to add a pic.  Tried to do it again so I could tell you what I did but couldn't get it to work again.
Hopefully Brian  

 bmudd14474
   will see this and come to the rescue.
Gary


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 14, 2017)

remsr said:


> This was my first fatty.
> 
> 
> I have made stuffed meatloaf and have a pretty good recipe for one, but fatties are a bit different.
> ...



I fixed the number issue.

What kind of phone are you using? Apple or Android?


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

iPhone 7 Plus 

Randy,


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 14, 2017)

Fatty sounded good, I read an awful lot on this site about Jimmy Deen sausages, I have never seen or tried them as I have not seen them in Canada. I am going to have to try these my next trip south. Are the available everywhere in the US or are these a regional thing. I may have to try and make some, I have seen a few recipes or attempted copies on the forum in the past.


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

Yah Jimmy Deen sausage is available everywhere in the US. It is good sausage but sausage is really easy to make if you have a grinder. I just made some out of a 10 pound pork shoulder that I bought for .99 a pound. I didn’t post it because the fourm was down.

Randy,


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

bmudd14474 said:


> I fixed the number issue.
> 
> What kind of phone are you using? Apple or Android?


iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 14, 2017)

I am a sausage nutt, We make all kinds and have a few of our own recipes that we use. I just was wondering what the deal with Jimmy Deen was as I hear of it quite often. We have Johnsonville up here that seems to in the same type category, available across the country. Although I am not a fan of it because our stuff we make is better IMHO. At least to our group of carnivores....lol


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 14, 2017)

Sure sounds tasty Randy!


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> I am a sausage nutt, We make all kinds and have a few of our own recipes that we use. I just was wondering what the deal with Jimmy Deen was as I hear of it quite often. We have Johnsonville up here that seems to in the same type category, available across the country. Although I am not a fan of it because our stuff we make is better IMHO. At least to our group of carnivores....lol



Jimmy Deen had a maple sausage I wanted to try, turns out that the maple sausage I made from a pork shoulder was better next time I’ll use my own home made sausage. The only reason I buy bacon for the weave is that I don’t have a slicer to slice my home made bacon thin enough. 

Randy,


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> Sure sounds tasty Randy!



Thanks! I would love to show you some pictures but I haven’t figured that out yet.

Randy,


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

remsr said:


> iPhone 7 Plus



Thank you! How did you do that? Now if I can figure out how to download pictures from my iPhone.


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

garyhibbert said:


> Hey Randy.  That sounds like a delicious fatty.  And HUGE!!!
> Just the description is worth a POINT!!
> It's really too bad you can't get your pics to load.  I'd love to see them.  I just started a new thread and it took me 20 mins to add a pic.  Tried to do it again so I could tell you what I did but couldn't get it to work again.
> Hopefully Brian
> ...



Thanks I hope your right about the rescue!

Randy,


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

When your posting a comment you should see underneath the box you write in that it has 3 red bars.
Like so.







When you select upload files it should give you some further options.

Like so








Then you select choose file and it takes you to your own phones options to choose where and what pics on your phone you want to use.
Like so hopefully.






Then you select one to look through pics or to actually take a pic live to send


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 14, 2017)

remsr said:


> Thanks! I would love to show you some pictures but I haven’t figured that out yet.
> 
> Randy,



Randy, I use an iPad. The way I was able to post pics was to go down & click the "upload file" icon on the bottom right of where your typing. Another small screen will pull up, click on "choose file". That will load the file to the post, but then you have to select where you want the pic & choose thumbnail size or full size. Hope I explained that ok & it makes sense.  Hope this works ok for you.


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

Rings Я Us said:


> When your posting a comment you should see underneath the box you write in that it has 3 red bars.
> Like so.
> View attachment 340822
> 
> ...





waterinholebrew said:


> Randy, I use an iPad. The way I was able to post pics was to go down & click the "upload file" icon on the bottom right of where your typing. Another small screen will pull up, click on "choose file". That will load the file to the post, but then you have to select where you want the pic & choose thumbnail size or full size. Hope I explained that ok & it makes sense.  Hope this works ok for you.


Thanks I’ll give it get a try.

Randy,


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

:cool:


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

Well here it is!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice cook!


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks again it helps to know what to do. 
Here it is sliced and vacuum packed. 

Randy


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks great....


----------



## remsr (Oct 14, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> Looks great....



Thank you! Would have taken more pictures but nothing was working on the fourm and thought it was pointless. 

Randy,


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2017)

That's it Johnny B!!  That's how I did it.  Getting old.  CRS.
Gary


----------

